# HELP: Memory card for Nikon D5100



## mri44 (Dec 19, 2012)

I recently bought Nikon D5100. I did not buy memory card since I had a 8GB(Class 10) transcend memory card. When i set image quality FINE (JPEG) + Large, continuous shooting does not work properly. It takes 2 shots then stops. But when I set image size limit to 0.7MB (Basic+Small), then it works properly. So, i think I should use faster memory card with faster writing capability.


I saw a SDHC Memory Card(UHS-I,Class 10). Its maximum write speed is 45MB/S and minimum 10MB/S. But my old card (Class 10) which minimum write speed is 10MB/S.


Please suggest me better memory card.


----------



## tagan (Dec 19, 2012)

I am not sure that the memory card is the problem.  I use that same memory card (8gb, class 10) and have no problems shooting on FINE (jpeg) or RAW.  Continuous shoots about 4 FPS as it should with either setting.  Class 10 is about as fast as you can get for a memory card right now, and is plenty fast for the camera.


----------



## KmH (Dec 19, 2012)

mri44 said:


> I had a 8GB(Class 10) transcend memory card. When i set image quality FINE (JPEG) + Large, continuous shooting does not work properly. It takes 2 shots then stops. But when I set image size limit to 0.7MB (Basic+Small), then it works properly.



Your D5100 only requires at a minimum a class 6 card for movie recording (page 207 of your D5100 User's Manual).
For stills not even class 6 is required.

Did you format the card in the D5100?

As it is memory card speed is the read speed, not the write speed.
The limiting factor for writing to the card is the cameras write buffer capacity and speed.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 19, 2012)

From the Nikon support site: Sandisk, Toshiba, Panasonic, Lexar.

Approved SD cards for D5100


----------



## mri44 (Dec 19, 2012)

KmH said:


> Did you format the card in the D5100?



Yes. I formatted once before putting post here. After your post, I formatted again. It worked properly with FINE+L settings (AUTO mode). But It stops after 3 shots in P and M mode. I am sorry. I am very new with DSLR. Its been one day only that I bought the camera. So, I am not aware of these settings and phenomenon. In P and M mode, camera does not make continuous shots ??? Is it normal ??


----------



## mri44 (Dec 19, 2012)

snowbear said:


> From the Nikon support site: Sandisk, Toshiba, Panasonic, Lexar.
> 
> Approved SD cards for D5100



Got it. Thank you.


----------

